# Great site for fans of Chet Atkins, Jerry Reed etc



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Chet Atkins and Jerry Reed style solo guitar playing. One problem I've found is that there doesn't seem to be much tab available for Chet etc, and what is out there tends to be .... ummm .... problematic?

Anyway, I stumbled upon this great site which has really accurate tab and TEF files (TEF is a format which provides both tab and a matching MIDI file of the tune being played). The main site is in German, but all you do is select the guitarist on the left hand side and then theres a huge list, broken down by each song. The good thing is that of the ones I've tried, the tabs seem to be really accurate AND you can play them ie no bizzare fingerings.

http://www.mapcar.de/_f_gitarre_reed.html


If you need to download a TEF viewer, there are a bunch on here:

http://www.tabledit.com/download/downlo_e.shtml


----------

